# Assassin's Creed III



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

si continua da quì http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=60517229


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

i piratiii


----------



## Harvey (6 Settembre 2012)

Spero non sia deludente come Revelations... Ad oggi secondo me il migliore è stato Brotherhood.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Spero non sia deludente come Revelations... Ad oggi secondo me il migliore è stato Brotherhood.



l'unico che ho  cmq questo sembra pure meglio


----------



## Sesfips (8 Ottobre 2012)

Eh bè


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sinceramente mi ha stufato e parecchio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Ottobre 2012)

questo sarà una roba clamorosa


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2012)

Il doppiaggio del trailer fa ******!
E poi non ha più molto senso continuare con il cappuccio bianco. Al posto di mimetizzarsi tra la folla, ora spicca!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Ottobre 2012)

a me non dispiace il doppiaggio...cmq sembra veramente un bel gioco


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2012)

e oggi si giuocaaaaa


----------



## cris (27 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] io nn riesco gia oggi -.-

MP!


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] io nn riesco gia oggi -.-
> 
> MP!



risposto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2012)

io devo ancora giocare a brotherhood e revelations  altrimenti non lo comincio


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2012)

Deludente.


----------



## Miro (27 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Deludente.



Ma l'hai già finito?


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma l'hai già finito?



no, ma "se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino..."


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2012)

a me fino ad ora, piace. son a Boston


----------



## Livestrong (28 Ottobre 2012)

Completamente rinnovato... Suppongo ci sia da abituarsi.. Vediamo dove va a parare la trama, anche se mi aspetto la delusione dietro l'angolo


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Vabè ma voi xboxari siete scorretti


----------



## Livestrong (29 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vabè ma voi xboxari siete scorretti



Boston è bellissima


----------



## Miro (29 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vabè ma voi xboxari siete scorretti



Problem, sonyfag?


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ditemi solo se vale il prezzo...


----------



## Livestrong (29 Ottobre 2012)

Stanotte ci gioco un paio d ore e posso dirtelo


----------



## cris (29 Ottobre 2012)

a me sta piacendo, alla fine se uno ha giocato a tutti gli Assassins creed, non può certo perdersi questo.
Poi, con ste armi da fuoco con tanto di mirino


----------



## Ale (29 Ottobre 2012)

per me non ne vale la pena. ci gioco solo perchè ho giocato a tutti i titoli precedenti, ma non mi esalta affatto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cris ha scritto:


> a me sta piacendo, alla fine se uno ha giocato a tutti gli Assassins creed, non può certo perdersi questo.
> Poi, con ste armi da fuoco con tanto di mirino



3 euro??? mai sei matto? i dual layer su ebay li ho trovati a 80/85 cent e spese di sped. gratuite!


----------



## cris (29 Ottobre 2012)

> 3 euro??? mai sei matto? i dual layer su ebay li ho trovati a 80/85 cent e spese di sped. gratuite!



uhm, linka via MP plz


----------



## Ale (29 Ottobre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> uhm, linka via MP plz


10 AONE DVD+R DUAL LAYER vergini 8X DL DOUBLE (x-box360) PREZZO PIU' BASSO!! | eBay


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

Li vale secondo me, la meccanica di gioco è molto cambiata


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci spenderò 70 euro, su amazon.uk lo danno intorno ai 45-50, per cui domani attendo le prime notizie sul multilingua o meno altrimenti attendo un paio di mesi o me lo prendo usato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2012)

Preso grazie agli amici di Mediaworld che hanno rotto il D1,adesso lo esamino.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

La neve


----------



## cris (1 Novembre 2012)

Beh ragazzi le meccaniche di gioco son differenti dagli altri anni, alcuni aspetti son delle novità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2012)

ragazzi dai video sembra bellissimo...voi che ne dite?


----------



## cris (1 Novembre 2012)

non so se siete andati a sentire da Franklin la teoria sulle donne mature, ROTFL


----------



## Butcher (1 Novembre 2012)

Per me esce a Natale =(


----------



## Livestrong (1 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non so se siete andati a sentire da Franklin la teoria sulle donne mature, ROTFL





Comunque c e un bel "colpo di scena" già dopo le prime sequenze di gioco, la trama mi sembra molto migliore


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque c e un bel "colpo di scena" già dopo le prime sequenze di gioco, la trama mi sembra molto migliore





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se ti riferisci al fatto che il padre di Connor è un Templare,bastava leggere la biografia della tizia indiana subito dopo averla liberata.Diceva chiaramente che era la madre di Connor e che aveva avuto una relazione con un Templare


----------



## Livestrong (1 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Se ti riferisci al fatto che il padre di Connor è un Templare,bastava leggere la biografia della tizia indiana subito dopo averla liberata.Diceva chiaramente che era la madre di Connor e che aveva avuto una relazione con un Templare



Proprio per questo i profili dei personaggi non li leggo mai


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo i profili dei personaggi non li leggo mai



Saggia decisione


----------



## cris (2 Novembre 2012)

Doh, mi hai spoilerato, non avevo letto nemmeno io la scheda personaggio


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Doh, mi hai spoilerato, non avevo letto nemmeno io la scheda personaggio



Beh esiste il tasto spoiler apposta 
Comunque scusa,siccome era praticamente all'inizio del gioco pensavo ci fossero arrivati più o meno tutti


----------



## cris (2 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh esiste il tasto spoiler apposta
> Comunque scusa,siccome era praticamente all'inizio del gioco pensavo ci fossero arrivati più o meno tutti



io me lo sto giocando con calma, tra poco arrivero li, cmnq.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2012)

Finita la quest principale (grazie all'influenza che mi ha bloccato a casa  )


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gioco come al solito brevissimo e facilissimo,ormai seguo la serie solo per vedere gli sviluppi della trama.
Finale un po' così,in compenso sembra ovvio che ci sarà almeno un nuovo capitolo


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

Io sono ancora alla sequenza 9


----------



## cris (9 Novembre 2012)

io piu o meno pure... son al 17%, sto facendo con calma.

Ancora devo capire come cazzus fare nel corpo a corpo, quei ******** con le baionette mi infilzano come niente, non riesco a proteggermi e mi tocca la fuga codarda 

Non è come prima che ti proteggevi e facevi le stragi perche bloccavi il colpo con la spada e rispondevi bucandoli a groviera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> io piu o meno pure... son al 17%, sto facendo con calma.
> 
> Ancora devo capire come cazzus fare nel corpo a corpo, quei ******** con le baionette mi infilzano come niente, non riesco a proteggermi e mi tocca la fuga codarda
> 
> Non è come prima che ti proteggevi e facevi le stragi perche bloccavi il colpo con la spada e rispondevi bucandoli a groviera


Si infatti, sono invincibili, l'unica soluzione è l'arco o la pistola.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> io piu o meno pure... son al 17%, sto facendo con calma.
> 
> Ancora devo capire come cazzus fare nel corpo a corpo, quei ******** con le baionette mi infilzano come niente, non riesco a proteggermi e mi tocca la fuga codarda
> 
> Non è come prima che ti proteggevi e facevi le stragi perche bloccavi il colpo con la spada e rispondevi bucandoli a groviera



Per battere quelli che ti bloccano tutti i colpi ed i contrattacchi devi usare il tasto A.Serve a spingerli/strattonarli,in modo da rompere la difesa.Subito dopo procedi pure a premere X come un maledetto


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

È facilissimo: quelli con il fucile li ammazzi alla solita maniera, ossia cerchio e x (per Xbox) quando ti attaccano, facendo poi le uccisioni in fila classiche. I tizi piu grassi, quelli piu agili e quelli col cappello lungo vanno prima disarmati, dopodiché sono delle mezzeseghe anche loro


----------



## cris (9 Novembre 2012)

luca, nn so disarmare, e con la metodologia classica cerchio ed x, nn riesco a fare una ****. anzi, le prendo come un somaro 

è anche vero che sino ad ora, nella mia ignoranza, ho usato solo l'ascetta o come si chiama.
Giusto oggi ho scoperto dell'esistenza della spada. Forse il motivo della mia pippaggine è quello


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

quello non c'entra una mazza, puoi anche usare solo la lama celata volendo 

devi tenere presente che non esiste più l' "ingaggio" come nei primi capitoli, è tutto in tempo reale, in modo tale che tu possa scappare anche nel bel mezzo di un combattimento. Poi è ovvio che se vai a conquistare i forti con un approccio alla rambo ti ammazzano... saranno una cinquantina in un forte


----------



## cris (9 Novembre 2012)

no nn riesco, cioè mi compare in basso a dx che posso fare contrattacco, ma nn riesco MAI. riesco solo a rompere la difesa, ma contrattaccare mai, le prendo quasi sempre se son piu di 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> no nn riesco, cioè mi compare in basso a dx che posso fare contrattacco, ma nn riesco MAI. riesco solo a rompere la difesa, ma contrattaccare mai, le prendo quasi sempre se son piu di 4


.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> no nn riesco, cioè mi compare in basso a dx che posso fare contrattacco, ma nn riesco MAI. riesco solo a rompere la difesa, ma contrattaccare mai, le prendo quasi sempre se son piu di 4



Come diceva Luka,quelli con la baionetta li puoi sempre attaccare o contrattaccare senza problemi.Per ammazzare gli altri,come ti dicevo,devi rompergli la difesa (o disarmarli come diceva Luka) e poi mazzularli.I contrattacchi lasciali perdere,funzionano solo se hanno pochissima vita rimasta.Limitati a parare i colpi,ma non premere X finchè l'animazione della parata non è finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> no nn riesco, cioè mi compare in basso a dx che posso fare contrattacco, ma nn riesco MAI. riesco solo a rompere la difesa, ma contrattaccare mai, le prendo quasi sempre se son piu di 4


Capito tutto... quando ti attaccano *B* poi invece di andare subito di *X* premi *A* e solo dopo *X*, dunque:
Ti attaccano--->B--->A--->X--->Vittoria


----------



## cris (10 Novembre 2012)

io parlo anche di quelli con la baionetta, mi inchiappettano con la sabbia

Disarmare non son capace, premo X (cerchio) mentre mi stanno attaccando, e le prendo di santa ragione,come se nn cliccassi nulla...

In revelations sapevo fare tutto(disarmare, scorreggiare ecc) in questo nn riesco a fare nulla

Boh proverò sto B - A - X


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> io parlo anche di quelli con la baionetta, mi inchiappettano con la sabbia
> 
> Disarmare non son capace, premo X (cerchio) mentre mi stanno attaccando, e le prendo di santa ragione,come se nn cliccassi nulla...
> 
> ...



Impossibile che quelli con la baionetta ti inchiappettino,non sanno parare e puoi sempre contrattaccarli.Probabilmente non fai la parata al momento giusto.


----------



## cris (10 Novembre 2012)

boh, nn capisco proprio che tasti premere, dopo proverò sto B A X (Quadrato - X - Cerchio) per vedere se funziona.

Disarmare i pirla con la baionetta, come si fa?


----------



## Livestrong (12 Novembre 2012)

Completato, voto 7



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finita la quest principale (grazie all'influenza che mi ha bloccato a casa  )
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La trama dell'animus secondo me è stata molto molto valida: mi aspettavo di peggio, haytam, Achille, charles sono dei personaggi di un certo spessore, connor un po' meno ma fa comunque il suo. Il gioco non è breve (40 ore circa di gioco per me), anche perche ci sono una marea di cose secondarie da fare che non sono noiose. Per quanto riguarda la trama nel presente.... Lasciamo perdere. Cioè, si nascondono per 4 capitoli dalla abstergo e in 5 minuti fanno un blitz diretto dove ammazzano vidic e cross, mettendo in ginocchio i templari in men che non si dica. Il finale poi rasenta il ridicolo, almeno avessero messo la possibilità di scegliere... La cosa brutta è che penso proprio che la trilogia finirà qui: la serie sicuramente proseguirà ma non vedo come possa esserci ancora desmond o connor. Ma poi non ha proprio senso... Vien quasi voglia di dire che ho sprecato quasi 200 ore della mia vita (per l'intera saga), che nessuno mi restituirà, ovviamente. Onestamente è un gioco da 8,5 rovinato come sempre in questa serie (a parte il primo capitolo) dal finale. Il brutto è che purtroppo me l'aspettavo


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Completato, voto 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me Desmond ci sarà ancora,con la missione di fermare Giunone.L'antenato invece sarà nuovo...magari vedremo le guerre mondiali.


----------



## cris (17 Novembre 2012)

L'ho finito, come al solito non ci ho capito nulla 

Bello, anche se mi è sembrato più breve degli altri capitoli.

E mi pare di capire che non ci sarà un seguito


----------



## Nicks (19 Novembre 2012)

In offerta solo per oggi su amazon a 43 euro. Quasi quasi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2012)

Sono un grande fan della saga che segue la storia appassionatamente da anni...
Giocherò AC3 a Natale, ma la mia hype si è abbassata di molto leggendo in rete pareri quasi unanimi sul finale, che farebbe schifo e concluderebbe la saga in modo indegno...

Senza spoilerare, confermate anche voi?


----------



## cris (21 Novembre 2012)

si, fa alquanto schifo il finale


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono un grande fan della saga che segue la storia appassionatamente da anni...
> Giocherò AC3 a Natale, ma la mia hype si è abbassata di molto leggendo in rete pareri quasi unanimi sul finale, che farebbe schifo e concluderebbe la saga in modo indegno...
> 
> Senza spoilerare, confermate anche voi?



Secondo me non è detto che chiuda la saga,mi sembra MOOOLTO aperto come finale.
Comunque si,è abbastanza deludente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

Confermate anche voi quindi... 
Mah, terrò le aspettative al minimo per la storia... così qualunque cosa mi troverò di fronte mi provocherà meno delusione.
Medicina preventiva.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

Non è che sia deludente...

Mi spiego meglio: se esci con, ad esempio, megan fox sai già di essere l'uomo piu fortunato del mondo. Se esci con la tua vicina cessa ti aspetti già qualcosa di poco piacevole, non so se mi spiego


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2013)

finito in questo istante..BAH! che senso ha avuto fare sta storia della fine del mondo ancora non l'ho capito, tanto e' una cosa ridicola


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2013)

bella roba, non si puo neanche continuare dopo la fine per completare il gioco al 100%, volevo sbloccare la corazza di achille..


the end 94%, tempo di gioco: 50:10:37


----------



## Livestrong (13 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che puoi giocare dopo la fine... Devi aspettare che finiscano i vari titoli di coda


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Certo che puoi giocare dopo la fine... Devi aspettare che finiscano i vari titoli di coda



i titoli di coda durano 20 min.. ho chiuso prima io.


----------



## korma (13 Gennaio 2013)

alla Mediaworld è scontato del 50%...


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

e invece bisogna andare avanti perche dopo i titoli di coda ci sono altre scene degne di nota.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che scena è quella in cui Connor uccide Lee ?


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che scena è quella in cui Connor uccide Lee ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


>


Moviola... fuggono, si ritrovano in una taverna e poi lo uccide al rallentatore, boh


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Moviola... fuggono, si ritrovano in una taverna e poi lo uccide al rallentatore, boh


eh lo so. Peggio di questa scena, solo la trama..


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2013)

boh, ai titoli di coda ho spento e fine


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> boh, ai titoli di coda ho spento e fine



il gioco va avanti


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2013)

L'ho cominciato ieri, ho fatto le prime 3 sequenze. Premetto che è il primo AC a cui gioco, ma che sinceramente non mi esalta per niente. Tutto troppo pesante, tanti tanti comandi, poco intuitivo, facilissimo sbagliare e dover rifare. Boh, preferisco tutta la vita giochi della Rock Star in questo senso. Poi ovviamente la cosa può esser soggettiva


----------

